# Grand Mayan-RCI cancellation resolution



## jules54 (Feb 18, 2006)

RCI got in contact with me yesterday about the cancellation of my Grand Mayan unit week 2/25/06 check-in.
My specialist name was Leymar and she was a true specialist. She answered every question I had with what I felt was honestly the best of her knowledge.
She said the Grand spacebanked 150 units they did not have. Upon the realization of this I guess the mayan was able to come up with the rooms to subsitute. O.K. now maybe I don't buy the part about the mayan having all those units just sitting there at a prime time of the year  
Anyway the rep was very nice and I also was extremely nice back. I guess the thing about my squeaky wheel theory is that a wheel can squeak in all types of ways. I also try nice nice nice, because once you get nasty and demanding with people with skills to help you you can't go back to nice and friendly. There is always nasty as a last resort.
RCI did make everything right with me and bent over backwards to get me exactly what I wanted.  True no Grand Mayan this year. But I do have a great room at a great resort which I listed on my search anyways. Also I got any explanation and many sorrys. They overrode the 1/4 rule for me, which is clearly stated. Also compensated me in other agreeable ways that make it all pretty win win.
I also advised them to have Madge answer the questions on ask RCI from Feb. 1.
The grand Mayan units that were affected by this go out until sometime in May. There are 8 specialists working on this matter I am sure they are taking the weeks according to check-in.
I feel really warm and fuzzy about RCI right this minute. But I am sure in the future they are going to make me crazy again.
One of the lessons I have learned though the last fews years with RCI-online is you got to take the bad with the great. Cause I have got some super exchanges with worthless weeks. I have also learned if you really love a resort then buy that resort. To bad for me I have a great capacity for love  
Hope everyone elses Grand Mayan/RCI problems are resolved as agreeable as my own were by RCI.


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 18, 2006)

How can there be at least 10 rooms of tuggers cancelled.. but only 150 rooms overbooked in total? Tuggers are only .1% of the timesharing population..

There must be 1000's of others.

I'm glad you are happy with your resolution

Why did so many tuggers call GM and they said RCI cancelled, not them?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 18, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> Why did so many tuggers call GM and they said RCI cancelled, not them?


Because the front desk people at the GM only know what they've been told.  And, being humn, if they don't know most of them will make up an answer instead of saying "I don't know".  And, being human nature, whatever answer they come up with will most likely shift the blame elsewhere.

As I've posted elsewhere, while we don't know the details of what happened, it's far more likely that Mayan is withdrawing deposits from RCI than it is that RCI is yanking the rooms from people who have confirmed exchanges.


----------



## quiltergal (Feb 18, 2006)

Dave, it could be the 150 referred to were at the GM Riviera Maya only.  I'm guessing they aren't including the GMNV, or ACA in that figure.  It will be interesting to see if others post about cancellations at the other locations.  I also find it curious that GM Riviera Maya allows MP guests to share facilities such as the pool etc., while GMNV does not.  It seems like that would be a nice gesture for those who got bumped down to MP since it appears as though it is a MR error.


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 18, 2006)

You might be right.. but doesn't it seem odd that all the GM's would make the same mistake?

If its the GM's mistake.. why wouldn't they at least allow use of the pools?


----------



## quiltergal (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't think it really was a mistake.  As someone else posted awhile back (can't remember who) GM is allowing their owners who were affected by Wilma to use their 2005 weeks in 2006 elsewhere, hence the big shuffle.  It's a real bummer for exchangers, but they could at least TRY and make it up to them somehow.


----------



## Barbeque (Feb 18, 2006)

RCI is renting Grand Mayan Weeks at over $ 1,000 per week and I have seen some when looking at Extra Vacations at around $ 1,400 per week.  Ill bet RCI isnt canceling those.  How about Snap Travel ETC.  It's the exchanger taking the heat on this one.


----------



## Monica (Feb 18, 2006)

*Pools*



			
				quiltergal said:
			
		

> I also find it curious that GM Riviera Maya allows MP guests to share facilities such as the pool etc., while GMNV does not.  It seems like that would be a nice gesture for those who got bumped down to MP since it appears as though it is a MR error.



Regarding the pools, I think NV is the only one w/ a separate pool for GM guests.  If I'm wrong about that, someone will know.  But in Acapulco and Riviera, there is only 1 pool.

Have you seen the MP pool in NV?  My gosh, it's so nice!!!  I can't imagine what the Grand's pool must be!  The regular pool has got something like 6 jacuzzi's built in!  And it is HUGE!!!  Why is everyone so enchanted w/ the Grand's pool?  What makes it so different and such a hot commodity?


----------



## calgal (Feb 19, 2006)

The lazy river, wave pool, and water slide.


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 19, 2006)

and i think its heated


----------



## Monica (Feb 19, 2006)

*Water Park*



			
				calgal said:
			
		

> The lazy river, wave pool, and water slide.


In Acapulco, those 3 items are part of the water park, filled with kids.  There is a charge for the water park if you are not staying at the Grand.


----------



## jd2601 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a reservation next year at the Grand Mayan, Nuevo Vallarta and have been watching all of these cancelations this year.  I wonder if everone has been placed at the Mayan or has anyone tried for a different resort?  Would Mayan Palace be the best 2nd choice if Grand Mayan cancels?


----------



## Corinne (Feb 19, 2006)

Our exchange to the GM was just cancelled today and we have been offered the Mayan Palace (Nuevo Vallarta).   We will probably take it.  I have yet to talk to an RCI Specialist about options, but the Mayan Palace is probably still one of the nicest resorts in NV to be had.  

For those interested in the details, we confirmed our exchange into the GM in early February, 2005.  The confirmation from RCI is postmarked Feb. 8th.  We had a 2br unit. 

I'll let you know how things progress. 

-Corinne


----------



## hofftkmn (Feb 21, 2006)

Corinne said:
			
		

> For those interested in the details, we confirmed our exchange into the GM in early February, 2005.  The confirmation from RCI is postmarked Feb. 8th.
> -Corinne



What is your check-in date?


----------



## Corinne (Feb 21, 2006)

*My checkin date*

It was March 11, 2006.

For what it's worth, the specialist told me the Grand Mayan started this back in December and that they expect the Grand Mayan to cancel exchanges out through September.   I asked why RCI didn't let me know sooner; a month ago I would not have had airfare purchased and I would have had other options.  He said oh, the Grand Mayan lets them know a little at a time and they just go down through the list and make the calls. He implied that not everyone's exchange was getting cancelled.  That may be true, but I just don't know if I buy this explanation of how it's all happening.  It seems to me that RCI knows more than it is willing to take responsibility for.  

-Corinne


----------



## wilma (Feb 21, 2006)

Corinne,
Did RCI refund your exchange fee or did you get any compensation?


----------



## Corinne (Feb 21, 2006)

*Follow up*

Yes, I was compensated to some degree.  It is pretty clear that different people are getting different things.   Depends on who you talk to, how good a negotiator you are, how many others have gone before you, what constitutes a fair deal to you.  I think it is true that some things are outside RCI's power.  You have to figure out what they are likely to be able to give you (at little cost to them), and then ask for it.  Be firm but nice, was the advice given to me.   

For discretion's sake I have decided not to post specifics here, but others have been helpful privately and I will try to do the same.  

-Corinne


----------



## Corinne (Feb 21, 2006)

*Offered a different resort*

In addition to the Mayan, I was offered a 3BR at Park Royal Las Tulles in PV , but after glancing at the reviews quickly, decided to go with the offer of the MP.  I considered asking if there were any 1BR units at the Grand instead, but didn't in the end.  

-Corinne  



			
				jd2601 said:
			
		

> I have a reservation next year at the Grand Mayan, Nuevo Vallarta and have been watching all of these cancelations this year.  I wonder if everone has been placed at the Mayan or has anyone tried for a different resort?  Would Mayan Palace be the best 2nd choice if Grand Mayan cancels?


----------



## iiderman (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a reservation at the Grand Mayan Riviera Maya arrival 3/25 booked thru HGVC as an RCI exchange.. I've been following these posts with much apprehension.. finally I decided to call HGVC to inquire about my unit.. all is well and we are still booked at the Grand but then again I have a month to go!  When I told the RCI rep about all the cancellations, he said he knew nothing of it and that he found the whole thing hard to believe


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 28, 2006)

I doubt you'll see any cancellation from SFX or HGVC weeks. GM probably figures those members have more $$ than the average person trading in with a typical RCI account. 
More $$ = better chance for a sale


----------



## sbrunnert (Mar 1, 2006)

I had an RCI exchange booked through HGVC for the week of 2/18. I had called HGVC ahead of time because of all the cancellation stories on this BBS. They also denied knowing anything about other people being cancelled.

We ended up okay and did get a GM unit. I'm sure being an HGVC member helped.

As a side note, the service at the GM was very poor. We waited over 20 minutes for a waiter to come by to order drinks at poolside. Another time, we ordered drinks and had to wait about 30 minutes to get them. Completely unacceptable poolside service. Maybe they haven't been able to hire enough workers back since the hurricane.


----------



## JEFF H (Mar 2, 2006)

sbrunnert said:
			
		

> As a side note, the service at the GM was very poor. We waited over 20 minutes for a waiter to come by to order drinks at poolside. Another time, we ordered drinks and had to wait about 30 minutes to get them. Completely unacceptable poolside service. Maybe they haven't been able to hire enough workers back since the hurricane.



This is one problem many Mega-Resorts tend to experience during High season
when they are packed with guests.
Off-season service however tends to be excellent.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 2, 2006)

I checked in 2/19 to the GM, NV - and was very pleased with the service....we sat by the pool where the volley ball game and bingo were played all week....could your location have been the problem?
Or were you at the Mayan Riviera location?

It was a nerveracking month until this trip...a friend and I each had a 2BR and I kept checking my email daily afraid to get a cancelation.
Gheeze, what a way to relax!



			
				sbrunnert said:
			
		

> I had an RCI exchange booked through HGVC for the week of 2/18. I had called HGVC ahead of time because of all the cancellation stories on this BBS. They also denied knowing anything about other people being cancelled.
> 
> We ended up okay and did get a GM unit. I'm sure being an HGVC member helped.
> 
> As a side note, the service at the GM was very poor. We waited over 20 minutes for a waiter to come by to order drinks at poolside. Another time, we ordered drinks and had to wait about 30 minutes to get them. Completely unacceptable poolside service. Maybe they haven't been able to hire enough workers back since the hurricane.


----------



## krisj (Mar 15, 2006)

Corinne said:
			
		

> It was March 11, 2006.
> 
> For what it's worth, the specialist told me the Grand Mayan started this back in December and that they expect the Grand Mayan to cancel exchanges out through September.



Well, these dates sound rather different from what the OP said they were told (through Sept versus through May), and the fact that it's happening in multiple locations makes it harder to believe it was an accidental deposit.  

We have reservations for a 2 bedroom at the Grand Mayan in NV in June.  Do you think it would be worth sending a registered letter to RCI ahead of time, letting them know that we're aware of the switching that's been going on and stating that we expect to be given the exchange we reserved or wish to be notified immediately of the change?

Kris


----------



## Monica (Mar 15, 2006)

*Save your money*



			
				krisj said:
			
		

> We have reservations for a 2 bedroom at the Grand Mayan in NV in June.  Do you think it would be worth sending a registered letter to RCI ahead of time, letting them know that we're aware of the switching that's been going on and stating that we expect to be given the exchange we reserved or wish to be notified immediately of the change?
> Kris



No, I don't think it will do you any good.  I also think you have a better chance of keeping your current reservation in June.  June isn't as busy as the months Jan-April are.


----------



## krisj (Mar 18, 2006)

Monica said:
			
		

> No, I don't think it will do you any good.  I also think you have a better chance of keeping your current reservation in June.  June isn't as busy as the months Jan-April are.


I'd thought the same thing, but figured it was worth asking.  I'd like RCI to realize that people are aware of what's been going on and that it's NOT okay.

I guess since it will be HOT in June, even if we end up at the Mayan the unheated pool won't be a big issue. 

Krisj


----------



## Monica (Mar 18, 2006)

*Pool*

It's hot in Acapulco year-round.  Even in December, if you lay out in the sun and get hot, the water feels soooo good!  Acapulco is in the 80-99 degree range all year.  It never gets cool, like in Cancun.  It's much further south than Cancun.


----------

